# Help!?! What kind of Grill do I have?



## thunderdome (Jan 7, 2010)

I was told this is a Weber Silver B....Is this correct? How would I find out what year?







Anyhow, the thermometer which has a little housing on the grill didn't come with it and I need the correct sized (OEM if possible) replacement. Can someone point me in the right direction?

I got this on Craigslist with a Weber BBQ cover, a set of unused grill tools, and a full propane tank for $100! Perfect condition. Looked like it had only ever been used to cook burgers


----------



## fire it up (Jan 7, 2010)

Well it is a Weber Silver B, if you are lucky enough the sticker will still have the model number on it and you can get the info from that, but evidently lots of times rain water will have washed all the writing off the sticker.
It is printed on a sticker on the end of the control panel.


----------



## ciolli (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like you got yourself a heck of a deal! Those Weber gassers are really well put together.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 7, 2010)

Found here:
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...chBox%26um%3D1

This thing doesn't show diameter...any ideas how to get the right one ordered?


----------



## jdt (Jan 7, 2010)

there is a part number by the knobs on the weber grills but this is what I found a while back while searching for stainless steel flavorizer bars and a cast iron gridle for my silver series.

Genesis Silver gas grills include three model types---A, B, and C. A models have two burners, B models have three burners, and C models have three burners and a side burner.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 7, 2010)

The weber site is pretty good, it just asks you several questions about your grill and will narrow it down based on components.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. Good to know


----------



## chefrob (Jan 7, 2010)

did you just get that........i was looking at the same one i think.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 7, 2010)

my grill of choice, can't go wrong


----------



## jdt (Jan 7, 2010)

god thats disgusting, I think I feel a little sick 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good chevy


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 7, 2010)

OHHHH, forgot, you like the 1 with the problem circled


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 7, 2010)

I got it about 2 months ago (at most).  It was listed @ $130


----------



## deltadude (Jan 7, 2010)

I have that exact Weber..  10 years or 11 years now.  Great grilling tool.

Call weber's 800 number they will tell you everything you want to know about your grill plus get the part number for the thermometer.  Then ask which BBQ equip. outlet is the biggest in your area that is supports weber.  Closest to me it is Calif. Backyard BBQ.  They usually have all the replacement parts.

The great thing about weber's are the parts availablity.  I have replaced burners twice, grates twice, warmer rack once, ignitor once, regulator once, propane cylinder once.  I need to replace the drip pan it has a hole in it.


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you having a hot spot make you order the new burners?


----------

